# The Sims 2 Freezes After Creating Family



## ummm (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello,

The Sims 2 freezes ONLY after I create a family.

Here's what I've done so far:
I have updated all my drivers.
I removed all the custom content from the game and it did not work.
I run the game to Windows XP compatible, run in 256 colors, run in 640x480 screen resolution, diable visual themes, disable desktop composition and disable display scaling on high DPI settings.
I close every unessential program before playing the game.
I attempted to uninstall and reinstall the game, but the issue still persists.

I have the following games installed: Sims 2 Christmas Edition (??), University, Nightlife, Bon Voyage, Teen Stuff Pack, Free Time and Apartment.
I also have installed every single patch for each of these software.
My computer meets the requirements of the programs.

See attachment for DxDiag Results.


----------



## elinnecke (Dec 26, 2008)

It's not just you. I just bought a brand new dell inspiron 1525 a week ago. it has 3GB of memory and 250 GB hard drive. i've double/triple checked the requirements and i more than meet the requirements. First, i bought and installed Sims 2 Double Deluxe, and it froze while/after creating family. So, i borrowed my friends' Sims 2 original game and installed that after uninstalling the double deluxe, and IT DID THE SAME EXACT THING AGAIN! This is a brand new, very good computer and this is a 2 or 3 year old game. This shouldn't happen. I've come to the conclusion that Sims2 just is not compatible with these new inspirons, especially if they are windows vista rather than XP. Also, because they are laptops and not desk tops..... But that's BS. EA needs to do something about this because i've spent too much money on these expansions for them to just not work. This is so unacceptable.


----------



## poupol (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello,

I got the exact same problem with a brand new inspiron 1525... (running Vista)
I thing the problem is related to a dual core issue. I just change the affinity option to 1 cpu and that has solved the problem. Here how to do it:
1- Locate the link to the Sims2, on the desktop or browse to all programs, EA Games, Sims2...
2- On the link, right click to change properties. For the target change the command as the following (note this is the french version):
C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /C START "Sims2" /high /affinity 1 "C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Les Sims 2 Au fil des saisons\TSBin\Sims2EP5.exe"
3- Start the Sims2. It should run smouthly.

Please, let me know if it is working for you... I faced this problem with an other program in the past.

Thanks


----------



## John-Minns (Dec 27, 2008)

Sims 2 has a problem with Vista anyways, I remember searching the internet for a good solid hour when my ex-girlfriend had this problem, and got no fix.

One thing about EA games is the EA downloader that can install with the games can cause problems, try uninstalling this if it there.


----------



## elinnecke (Dec 26, 2008)

Well Poupol, I appreciate your help, but unfortunately, that was a no go either. Bummer. Even when i change the target it still does the same thing. it freezes up while i'm creating a family. and the farthest you can ever get is to the point where the family or single person is officially loading. Oh well, I guess i can't return a computer for a stupid game. Screw Vista, and Screw the Sims creators for not making the game more Vista/Inspiron laptop friendly. BS.


----------



## rapoman (Jan 3, 2009)

Unreal, I have the exact same problem. Just bought a Inspiron 1525 T5800 Core 2 Duo with Vista basic and 3GB 2 weeks ago. The game locks up while creating a family. Loaded every patch available on Vista and Sims. Just spent an hour with the Dell tech guy who said the video card isn't powerful enough. It needs to be Nvidea 6200 or more and the card that comes in this laptop isn't that powerful. It will not run. I will be returining this laptop


----------



## sweetfantasy134 (Jan 5, 2009)

hey newbie to this site chelsea's the name,
i can build a comp but dont know what anything is, i have the exact same problem but the way you explained it was complicated if you could simplify it, that would be great, cheers!


----------



## maxx71 (Jan 23, 2009)

I found this somewhere, sounds legit. i haven't tried it yet

"There is no update specifically for Vista for The Sims 2, If you have
the latest patch from the Sims 2 website, everything should be right as
rain.

The only thing The Sims 2 site suggests is updating video card drivers.
The problem with the "compatibility checks" (I'm not sure what check you
are using, but...) is that sometimes the checks are based on old
hardware. With the new hardware it just assumes you're OK, but sometimes
you can't go on that information alone.

Dispite what people said earlier, it'd be best to check your drivers
again. Since you listed your computer, I can now look up your video card
and do most of the legwork for ya...

dell.com/support - says you have an Intel GM965 chipset/video. So
instead of downloading that driver from Dell, lets get the one from
Intel, it tends to be more up to date...

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx - Found your chipset/driver
by going to this link and selecting from the left menu... Graphics >
Laptop > Express 965 chipset... or something to that effect. First file
link takes you here: http://tinyurl.com/66eu8a

Download that file and run it on your system, hey you now have the
latest video driver for your computer. joy. I believe this also covers
all your other Intel system drivers. Joy joy!

Try the game again.

Still busted?

Go into your Documents folder and the EA Games folder, RENAME (don't
delete) The Sims 2 Save games folder to something like The Sims 2.bak,
that takes your current saves out of the picture.

Run Sims 2 again, it'll take a long time to boot this time because it's
gonna reset all your save files. And see if you can get into a house
now.

Sorry you're having so many problems. Try running the game as admin, or
if it's really killing you, turn off UAC (in the User Accounts control)"


----------



## denny12 (Nov 12, 2008)

I bought a new computer which ofcourse comes with vista and mine crashes everytime too. Now it won't even load! It says I need to download directx 9.0c graphic adapters. Tried to do that but I needed to send a code via sms and I don't have a mobile phone! So frustrating!!!!


----------

